# Dove Updates??



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

It seems we all had good opening days. The action at Clark Lake WLA was outstanding, even though there were a few hunters who saw fit to start shooting before noon, you know who you are if you were there. I limited out, and my buddy shot 6. We hit deer creek on the 3rd, few birds in the air, but we managed to get a few. Hit Clark Lake last night and shot 4 more. Much less action. I think the good round ups are over for a while, at least at the public fields. Hope those of you still hunting are having success, gotta love those little beauties hot off of the grill.....


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm interested in trying Dove hunting for the First Time and Im looking for someone to go with, or mabey some place to go that would have some doves on it. Anyone interested in going let me know.


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

3 Of Us Got 31 Wed. Eve On Private Land In Perry Great Fun Cant Wait To Wrap Um In Bacon An Cabob Them

Theres One!!!


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

I'm with TomC ...
Never been hunting for doves before but would love to try it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah waiting on a cold front now and maybe some harvest crops, my chair below provided some much needed shade in those hot dove [email protected]


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow, you REALLY get into it


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

went out onopening day on private land and only got 3. this cold front seems to be pushing em to us a little more now. hopefully we get a good migration here soon.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Since we got some rain, and a little cooler weather, I have been seeing a few more birds around. Hopefully by Wednesday we'll get some of those birds from Michigan that they aren't allowed to shoot at. If I can get my honey-do list done, me and a buddy are going to give the public fields one more try Wed. evening. We've almost got enough for a good party around the grill....


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Anybody see any migrating birds yet ?....or increase in dove sightings, wonder if those northern birds have pass through yet, may need some colder weather, I would like to try some more public land if the birds move back in.....reports on other boards have been rather few birds sighted....uuumm.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

There was a push of new birds this weekend with the front. Saturday night I saw 2000+ going to roost. Hunting slowed just a bit last week, but picked right back up with the front that went thru.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Went out last Wed., the 12th, to Clark Lake WLA. Same old story, very few birds in the air. Didn't even fire a shot. A couple other guys got maybe 2 or 3, but that was it. I had an easy floater come right over my head, and I lost it in the sun. Oh well. Hopefully the birds continue to push south, but the northern states are going to see some warmer weather this week. I really need to find some private property to hunt.....


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

:S


wader said:


> Went out last Wed., the 12th, to Clark Lake WLA. Same old story, very few birds in the air. Didn't even fire a shot. A couple other guys got maybe 2 or 3, but that was it. I had an easy floater come right over my head, and I lost it in the sun. Oh well. Hopefully the birds continue to push south, but the northern states are going to see some warmer weather this week. I really need to find some private property to hunt.....


Yeah I only saw one bird in the 4 fields I checked, it was like a ghost town on public land, I think the birds are gone for good..........I have one peice of private land I may check Sat.:S


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I went out this past saturday with 3 others for the twilight hours and we managed 30 between all of us. We were sitting in a fresh dug pond with very little water and all blue limestone and gravel, cottonwoods surrounding and we had trouble keeping our guns loaded sometimes. Shooting gets crazy and you start wasting lead instead of leading properly and taking good shots, but who cares, that was too much fun. I'm not that great of a shot and i took 48 rounds with me and returned home with 5. What a feast that night!


----------



## tsmokiee (May 11, 2007)

Went out last night 9/22 to a semi private field that I hunt. There were quite a few birds and I ended up with 13 in about 2 hours, just couldn't seem to get those last two. I hadn't been out for a week, but there were definitely more birds yesterday than a week ago.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Took my dad out last night and shot a 2 man limit. Not as many birds around now. Birds are educated, need to hide if you want them to decoy.


----------

